# Speed bump kid



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upsho...-new-speed-bump-optical-illusions-of-children


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr. Dunne could use an attitude shift himself. He very neatly avoided answering the question about the possibility of such an illusion creating a hazard down the road when drivers learn to ignore it.


----------

